# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Gljivice

## Lapis

Malena mi ima 4 mjeseca i ovo je ne znam koji put da se patimo sa gljivicama oko spolovila. Već neko vrijeme razmišljam o platnenima, a sad sam počela intenzivno, jer mi ju je fakat žao. Ja sam gljivice imala jednom i bilo mi je za poludit, a mogu misliti kako je njoj.

Ono što me zanima je ima li koja mama iskustva s tim da kad je prešla na platnene se riješila svih nametnika   :Mad:  ?

Nemojte početi sa pamfletima za platnene, jer me ne treba obrađivati (zrela sam za past) već me fakat zanimaju iskustva, jer je očito sklona tome.

----------


## Lapis

Zaboravih reći da mi je pedijatrica nekidan rekla, kad sam ju pitala da li bi bilo bolje sa platnenima, da i prije 20 godina kad su svi bili u platnenima je bilo djece koja su svako malo imala gljivice. Kao, nije do pelene nego do sklonosti. Zato sam i postavila pitanje.

----------


## zrinka

jesi i ti sklona gljivicama?
jeli ih ima u ustima? imas li ih ti na bradavicama, ako dojis?
mislim, platnene ili ne , trebali bi se svakako rijesitit gljivica i koristiti lijek za iste   :Smile:

----------


## Lapis

nisam sklona, imala sam ih samo jednom i to zbog nedostatka hormona u jednom periodu (skinuli me privremeno sa euthyroxa), otišle kad sam ponovo počela piti hormone, vaginalete u međuvremenu nisu pomogle.
soor nemamo, koristimo rojazol pri svakom prematanju i luftamo se kad stignemo. trebaju nam dani da ih se riješimo, a to onda kratko traje   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

da promijenis kremu? i svakako bar 2 tjedna mazi

----------


## fegusti

mi smo dobili kremu plimycol koju smo u području pelena mazali 2x dnevno. nakon 2 tj smo se riješili gljivica. od tada je prošlo 3 tj i za sada smo lijepe guze.

----------


## Sun

kod gljivica je dosta bitno da nastaviš mazati i kad simptomi nestanu. Dakle i kad koža izgleda zdravo, maži još dva tjedna da skroz ubiješ gljivice.

možda ti je bolje da pričekaš da se riješite gljivica pa onda pređeš na platnene.

----------


## may

daj mi reci kako izgledaju gljivice?

----------


## Lapis

koža je onak malo crvenija na tim područjima, i ima sitne sitne prištiće. patronažna nam je rekla da su gljivice kad smo to/ih imali prvi put.

----------


## Lapis

ono što me zanima je da li je itko imao iskustva sa time da se pojavljivanje gljivica kao takvo smanjilo prelaskom na platnene? znači, imali ste ih (tj. vaša djeca, jelte), riješili ih se, imali ih, riješili se, prešli na platnene i više ih nema ili se bar pojavljuju puno rjeđe?

ili ste prešli zbog ekologije, šarenih uzoraka, alternative...  (pitam ozbiljno)

----------

